# E Motor Batterie



## steel0256 (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo 

 ich möchte mir ein E Motor zulegen brauche ihn vielleicht 
 5 bis 6 mal im Jahr davon 2 mal für eine Woche in Schweden  möchte nicht mehr als 150 bis 200  Euro dafür ausgeben was
 habt ihr für Vorschläge.


 Gruß Norbert


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Schau`mal Bei Ebay nach gebrauchten Blei-Gel-Akku`s.Die werden oft turnungsmässig in Alarmanlagen getauscht und günstig verkauft. Ich habe 2 davon für jeweils ca. 30 Euro.


----------



## ulf (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hallo

Da würde ich aber schauen, daß man die abholen kann. Ich hatte da schon von vier gelieferten Akkus zwei defekte, weil schlecht verpackt und der Versand mit den doch recht schweren Akkus nicht gerade zimperlich umgegangen ist.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Was für nen E-Motor haste denn? Bzw. wieviel lbs? Wieviel fährst du damit? Stundenmäßig? Wieviel Volllast, wieviel langsam, etc?

Oder weißt du wieviel Ah du brauchst?


----------



## Herzog (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*



steel0256 schrieb:


> ich möchte mir ein E Motor zulegen



Hi ich glaube der sucht E-motor und nicht Batterie...


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*



Herzog schrieb:


> Hi ich glaube der sucht E-motor und nicht Batterie...



Ups... falsch gelesen! 

An was für nem Boot wirst du den Motor nutzen? Und wofür? Vertikalangeln oder nur fahren? Wie schnell soll das Boot damit fahren können?


----------



## steel0256 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hallo

 in Schweden werden das Boote von ca. 3,5 m bis  4,5 m sein aus Alu
 ich möchte mit dem Motor  in ruhigen Buchten an die Schilfkanten schleppen 
 sonst fahren wir mit dem Benzinmotor

 Gruß Norbert


----------



## Broiler (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Da reicht dicke ein 30 Lbs Motor, z.B. der Endura von Minn Kota, aber auch andere Modelle. :q


----------



## Erner (26. März 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Rhino macht auch Schöne Motoren


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. März 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Wieviel km/h soll er denn schaffen? Ich schaff mit meinem 55er Traxxis 4 km/h an einem 4,50 m x 2 m Smartliner Aluboot... Also je nach dem wie schnell du schleppen willst und je nach Boot reichen dir da 30 lbs nicht mehr aus...


----------



## Auewiesen (31. März 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

moin zusammen,

ich habe seit kurzem einen omoto qtm 54lbs. da er sich sehr gut verkleinern lässt, ist er auch für reisen ideal. zudem ist er sehr robust gebaut und schon mit 34 lbs ab 200,-- zu bekommen.

da ich auch noch keinen akku habe wäre ich für einen tip sehr dankbar.
laufen soll er auf unserem kellersee ca 1. stnd auf vollgas und 1-2 stnd auf mittlerer stufe. boot wird vom fischer geliehen 4-5m lang.

lg
wolle


----------



## Mike-B. (1. April 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Ich habe auch den QTM von Balzer! Habe mir dafür 4 40AH AGM Batterien aus USV Anlagen bei Ebay ersteigert! Das hat den Vorteil das die Einzelbatterien leichter sind und ich nicht immer alle mitschleppen muß wenn es nur kurz aufs Wasser geht! Wenn ich aber mal länger fahren will habe ich trotzdem die entsprechenden Amperestunden zur Verfügung!


----------



## Auewiesen (1. April 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

hallo mike-b,

danke für die anwort.

wie lange und in welcher stufe kannst du denn damit fahren, und hasz du auch 54lbs?

lg
wolle


----------



## jkc (1. April 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hi, zu dem QTM 54Lbs gibt es (ausnahmsweise) mal ne anständige Verbrauchstabelle.
http://www.waffen-gehlmann.de/Angle...12-V-Elektro-Bootsmotor-Omoto-QTM-54-lbs.html

Stufe  Stromaufnahme
1 ......       9A
2 ......       12A
3 ......       24A
4 ...... 35A
5 ......       53A

Sprich bei nem 40Ah Akku kannst Du ca. 2h in Stufe 1 oder 2 Fahren oder ca.0,5h in Stufe 4. Wenn man vor hat, batterieschonend nur bis ca. zur Hälfte zu entladen.

Edit: Um mit dem Motor ca. 1h Vollgas fahren zu können wäre eine Kapazität ab 90, besser 100Ah  sinnvoll. Das wäre auch das Minimum was ich empfehlen würde. Ob man das in einer oder mehreren Batterien macht, ist Geschmacksache. Kleinere Akkus sind sicherlich angenehmer zu tragen, man muss aber öfter wechseln und kommt beim Neukauf auch teurer. Auf der anderen Seite stehen ca. 30kg Gewicht einer großen Batterie. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Auewiesen (1. April 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

danke !!

lg
wolle


----------



## Mike-B. (1. April 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Ist schon richtig das ein Neikauf von 4 kleinen Einzelbatterien teurer ist als eine große! Habe meine 4 aber bei ebay ersteigert und alle zusammen haben 110 Euro gekostet! Eine einzelne 160 AH Batterie kostet auch 200+ Euro! Und beim Gewicht bist du da auch näher an 50 als an 30 Kilo! Ob man das seinem Rücken auf Dauer zumuten will muß jeder für sich entscheiden!  Meine Entscheidung ist jedenfalls gefallen! ;-)

Was das wechseln angeht kann ich nur widersprechen da ich immer soviele Zellen parallel schalte wie ich benötige! Da werden keine Batterien getauscht da alle gleichmäßig entladen werden und dadurch die Belastung pro Batterie auch gesenkt wird!


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hy, ich hab mal ne Frage die wohl nicht hier hin gehört.

Bei meinem Kumpel ist vorgestern ein Kabel das vom e-motor an die Battrie geht geschmolzen, und der eine Pol von der batterie hat auch kurz richtig geklüht.

Was kann das denn sein, liegt das am Motor oder an der Batterie ?

Der Motor ist ein Zebco Rhino x 54


----------



## jkc (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hi, hört sich für mich nach einem Kurzschluss an, eventuell auch nach einem zu dünnem Kabel.

Wie genau ist das passiert?

Grüße JK


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hört sich für mich nach einem Kurzschluss an, eventuell auch nach einem zu dünnem Kabel.
> 
> Wie genau ist das passiert?
> 
> Grüße JK




Wir sind ungefähr 3 Stunden durch gefahren, dann ist das rote Kabel ganz vorne an dem Kontakt geschmolzen, und die rechte Seite der Batterie war auch total heiss.

Dann hat es wie gesagt sogar geklüht. 

Wir haben es abkühlen lassen und sind dann weiter gefahren, und das selbe Spiel ging von vorne los #c


----------



## jkc (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hi, 

gut, demnach war es kein Kurzschluss.
Wie war das Kabel an dem Batteriepol angeschossen? Scheinbar ist die Verbindung ein Engpass an dem sich dass System erhitzt. Die Verbindung sollte über eine möglichst große, gut leitede Fläche realisiert werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Auewiesen (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

moin,

waren die kontakte richtig sauber? da könnte es sonst geschmurgelt haben.

@ mike &  jkc 
habe mir jetzt eine 120ah agm zugelegt. wir sind ca. 3 std. mit einem schweren boot ca.5m lang und 1,80 breit auf stufe 4 und 1/2 auf 5 gefahren. der motor zeigte immer noch alle led`s auf voll an!
entweder die anzeige spinnt, oder das ist so?? 
auf jedenfall hat es super spass gemacht und der kahn lif laut gps echo gute
6 km/h mit dem schweren boot fand ich das schon sehr gut und ist unheimlich rückenschonend!!
kurz um ich bin begeistert.

lg
wolle


----------



## jkc (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hi, die Motoranzeige nicht überbewerten, lieber mal selber die Ruhespannung messen.
Aber schön, dass Du zufrieden bist!




Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hi, ich hänge mich hier mal an, mir geht es weniger um eine Batterie, da bin ich schon ausgerüstet inzwischen sogar mit einer zweiten. Ich möchte das ganze jetzt jedoch Steckbar machen, sprich die Batterien mit einem Stecker versehen, den Emotor und das Ladegerät ebenso.
Motor ist einer mit 12V / 55Lbs, also sollte ich mit 60A Dauerbelastung gut auskommen. 
Ich dachte zunächst an einen EC5 Stecker, weil ich das schon so gesehen habe, hat jemand andere Ideen, vielleicht sogar Stecker die gegen raus-rutschen gesichert sind?
So ein EC5, verträgt der 10mm² Kabelquerschnitt? Finde da unterschiedliche Angaben und ist der Kabelquerschnitt ok? Länge des Kabels wird wohl so 0,2-1,5m werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hallo,

ich habe mein Kabel zwischen Motor und Akku (ca. 2,5 m) immer im Boot liegen und auf beiden Seiten Stecker/Buchsen: zum Motor (Minn Kota traxxis 55) EC5 und zum Akku XT150. Die rutschen beide nicht raus, wobei die Verbindung der EC5 noch deutlich fester ist als die der XT150. Das Kabel ist 10AWG, das reicht für einen 12V-Motor. 10qmm Querschnitt sind meines Erachtens viel zu viel und wirklich nicht nötig.

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## jkc (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hi, also ich habe jetzt bestellt und mich doch für 10mm² entschieden, bin dabei der Empfehlung auf Bootsmotoren4you gefolgt: http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Stromkabel
Das Kabel ist knappe 6mm im Durchmesser (inkl. Ummantelung) und ich denke, dass ich das noch in die ec5 Stecker bekomme, wovon ich ebenfalls welche geordert habe.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Forester FXT (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Ich habe alles mit Schweissgerät MIG/MAG Anschlüssen gemacht..


----------



## jkc (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Haste mal ein Link dazu? Finde nur so Schlauchpakete...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Ich kann die Empfehlung von 10qmm Querschnitt nicht nachvollziehen. 

Es geht hier um Ströme von vielleicht 60A im Maximum (solange der Motor nicht dauerhaft blockiert wird), die verträgt ein 10AWG Kabel (ca 5,5 qmm Querschnitt) bei deiner Länge locker. Ich habe mit dem Kabel im Modellflug einen 12s-Antrieb (also 44 V Spannung) mit Strömen zwischen 100 und 120 A geflogen. Alles ohne Probleme. Auch das Original-Kabel meines Minn Kota ist 10AWG.

Aber ist ja auch egal, Hauptsache du bekommst die Kabel vernünftig an die Goldstecker gelötet und das dann in die EC5. Falls du die Stecker noch nie hattest, schau dir besser ein Video bei youtube dazu an. Ist aber keine Hexerei.

Ich würde für die Lötstelle übrigens Schrumpfschlauch mit Kleber nehmen, dann ist das nachher alles wasserdicht.

Viel Erfolg und viele Grüße
Wulf


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hallo,
muß ich als Fachmann auch mal was dazu sagen. 
Testet das aus, mit den HC5 Steckverbindern. Wenn es nach langen Fahrten nur handwarm wird ist es OK. Wird es aber zu warm, dann lieber sowas nehmen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Massestecker-Kabelstecker-fuer-Massekabel-Schweisskabel-10-25-mm-9mm-Dorn-/291351955034
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schweisskabel-Buchse-Massebuchse-TRAK-BK-10-25mm-Stecker-Schweissgeraet-Dorn-9-/182426976569


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Also ick habe für meinen Quirl diese Dinger. 
http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Steckverbindung-fuer-Motoren?ref=gb&gclid=CKfyjIWQidQCFVAQ0wod8zsLwA
Sowohl als Steckverbinder zum Motor und auch zum Ladegerät und bin bis jetze sehr zufrieden.


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hi, bei dem Kabel geht es wohl weniger um die Leistungsfähigkeit als eher um den Spannungsverlust der durch ein zu dünnes Kabel entstünde, ich kann das leider nur nachplappern, da im besten Fall so Teilzeitelektriker... ...eher elektrischer Volldepp.
Schaden tut es auf keinen Fall...
Am Motor selber ist ja noch dickeres Kabel, werden die nicht machen weil es so schön aus sieht...
Kannste mal messen, was vorne bei Dir ins Kabel rein geht und hinten raus kommt? - Müsste theoretisch mehr als ein halbes Volt weniger ankommen, wenn ich es richtig gecheckt habe?!?

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hab ich natürlich auch gefunden Slottershad, war mir Preis-Leistung-mäßig (dem Papier nach) aber zu teuer.


----------



## Jens_74 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, bei dem Kabel geht es wohl weniger um die Leistungsfähigkeit als eher um den Spannungsverlust der durch ein zu dünnes Kabel entstünde, ich kann das leider nur nachplappern, da im besten Fall so Teilzeitelektriker... ...eher elektischer Volldepp.
> Schaden tut es auf keinen Fall...
> Am Motor selber ist ja noch dickeres Kabel, werden die nicht machen weil es so schön aus sieht...
> Kannste mal messen, was vorne bei Dir ins Kabel rein geht und hinten raus kommt? - Müsste theoretisch mehr als ein halbes Volt weniger ankommen, wenn ich es richtig gecheckt habe?!?
> ...


 
 Genauso sieht es aus... es geht um dem Spannungsabfall und bei Kleinspannung wie 12 Volt macht das eine Menge an Leistung aus. Je höher die Spannung desto geringer die Verluste (darum haben Hochspannungsleitungen auch viele KV). Wenn bei 12 Volt nur ein halbes Volt abfällt macht das schon etwas aus. Ganze ohne Verluste geht es aber nicht. Ich würde 10 mm Quadrat nehmen und auf absolut saubere Press oder Lötstellen achten. Pressen kann sogar besser sein als Löten. Meine ich zumindest... bin zulange raus da es mich in die Programmierung verschlagen hat, aber den Krempel zumindest mal studiert.
 Auf die Schnelle habe ich hier einen Rechner gefunden, aber ob ich dem Vertrauen schenken kann weiß ich nicht.
https://www.el-kon.ch/berechnungen/leitungen_t.htm

 Aber eines kann ich sagen bei tatsächlichen 60 Amper, wird es mit 6 mm etwas eng... und zu riskant. 10 sind da eher angebracht. Das wichtigste sind aber immer die Übergangstellen. Am besten pressen und wie schon erwähnt geleimten Schrumpfschlauch drüber. 
 Bei Steckverbindungen in so hohen Amperzahlen ist es immer schwierig, das ist der Schwachpunkt. Die können korrodieren (gibt es Fett dafür). Das dickste Kabel nützt nix wenn es einen Flaschenhals gibt an den Verbindungen.
 Ist wie beim Computer, der schnellste Prozessor nützt nichts wenn die I/O Festplatte etc. es nicht verarbeiten kann....


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hi, danke für Deinen Beitrag! Dauerbelastung sollte unter 60A liegen, ich meine auf höchster Stufe zieht ein 55Lbs Motor 50 oder 55A, und in der Regel fährt man (Bzw. ich) längere Strecken ja im Schlepptempo also mit vielleicht 10-30A...

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Jens_74 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Gerne, aber das war nur allgemein aus meinen noch vorhandenen Elektrokenntnissen...
 Ich habe weder ein Boot noch einen E Motor...
 Also Motor Erfahrungen kann ich leider nicht bringen.
 Gleichspannung mit einer starken Batterie sollte man nie unterschätzen... die kann im Falle eines Kurzschlusses recht dicke flexible Kabel zerstören...
 Bei 24 Volt kann man bspw. schon etwas runter gehen mit den Querschnitten.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

@JK:

Da habe ich deine Ausgangsfrage ganz falsch verstanden. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es dir darum geht, welches Kabel die hier auftretenden Ströme verkraftet.

Dass es zu einem Spannungsabfall kommt und dass dieser umso größer ist, je kleiner der Kabelquerschnitt ist, ist richtig. Aber ist denn der Spannungsabfall bei deiner Kabellänge von 0,5-1,5 m so groß, dass er sich bei der Fahrt konkret in weniger Geschwindigkeit bemerkbar macht?

Ich habe den Spannungsabfall bei mir nicht gemessen und kann das auch nur schlecht tun. Habe unmittelbar am Akku zwar einen Batteriemonitor, müsste dann aber gleichzeitig unter Last die Spannung unmittelbar am Motor messen. Das kann ich nicht umsetzen, ich kann nur von meinem Erfahrungen aus der Praxis berichten. Bis vor kurzer Zeit hatte ich den Akku noch im Heck und den Motor (mit dem Originalkabel mit 5,5 qmm Querschnitt) direkt angeschlossen. Jetzt habe ich den Akku unter der mittleren Sitzbank und merke während der Fahrt am Echolot keinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied.

Da wir hier Experten unter uns haben: Wer kann mir denn konkret sagen, wie hoch der Spannungsabfall bei einem Kabel von insgesamt 2,5 m Länge (so lang ist es in meinem Fall) zwischen Akku und Motor bei 5,5 qmm Querschnitt ist und vor allem: wie wirkt sich das konkret auf die Drehzahl des Motors aus? Ich vermute, bei einem 12V-Motor mit 55 lbs kaum messbar. Falls es einen merkbaren Geschwindigkeitsverlust nach sich ziehen würde und falls dieser bei einem doppelten Kabelquerschnitt wieder ausgeglichen würde, würde mich das allerdings überzeugen und ich würde überlegen, das zu ändern.

Hast du denn das Kabel mit den 10 qmm Querschnitt schon bekommen? Es würde mich sehr interessieren, ob du das problemlos an die EC5 anlöten kannst.

Viele Grüße 
Wulf


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Hi, Kabel und Stecker sind noch nicht da, aber ich sag bescheid ob es passt! Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die Angaben bei Bootsmotoren4you so ausgelegt, dass der Spannungsabfall unter 0,5V liegt, demnach müsste er halt drüber liegen wenn man davon abweicht, genauer kann ich es nicht sagen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Jens_74 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> @JK:
> 
> Da wir hier Experten unter uns haben: Wer kann mir denn konkret sagen, wie hoch der Spannungsabfall bei einem Kabel von insgesamt 2,5 m Länge (so lang ist es in meinem Fall) zwischen Akku und Motor bei 5,5 qmm Querschnitt ist und vor allem: wie wirkt sich das konkret auf die Drehzahl des Motors aus?
> Wulf



 Hi Wulf,

 ganz so einfach kann man das nur schwer berechnen. Zumindest braucht man mehr Angaben, Stromstärke, sogar Temperatur zählt im Grunde mit rein (wenn man pinglich ist, in der Regel geht man von 20 Grad aus).

 Um den Spannungsabfall auf der Zuleitung zu berechnen muss man zuerst den maximalen Strom, den der angeschlossene Verbraucher zieht, messen oder errechnen. Dann berechnet man den Leitungswiderstand der Hin- und Rückleitung (Spezifische Leitfähigkeit). Könnte man mit einem Multimeter auch messen. Nun kann man ganz einfach nach der Grundformel U=R*I den Spannungsabfall errechnen.
 Beträgt der Spannungsabfall z.B. 1 V bei einer 12-V-Anlage, so sind dies fast 10 %. Der Verbraucher bekommt also nur noch etwa 90 % seiner Nennspannung. Mit solch niedriger Spannung kann das schon spürbar werden.
   Abhilfe schafft hier nur eine dickere oder kürzere Leitung.  Eine Leitung kann nie zu dick sein, wohl aber zu dünn.
 Was man nicht berechnen kann, aber trotzdem u.U. berücksichtigen muss, sind Spannungsabfälle an Steckverbindern (Übergangswiderstände).

 Ich würde wenn es möglich ist einfach ein Voltmeter anschließen bei der Fahrt und schauen wie unter Volllast die Spannung runter geht (nur rein aus Interesse).

 Ob sich das wirklich bei der Fahrt auf dem Wasser bemerkbar macht... kann ich nicht beurteilen, glaub's aber fast nicht das dies messbar oder spürbar ist.



 Grüße
 Jens


----------



## Jens_74 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Da gibt es noch eine weitere Formel ohne cos phi (wegen Gleichstrom, aber da = 1 ist es okay). Aber das Ergebnis ist vollkommen korrekt wenn man Widerstände an Steckverbindungen ausschließen kann.
 DIN 18015 ist aber Käse... die bezieht sich nur auf Wohngebäude. Und DIN ist auch lediglich eine Normung und Empfehlung, jedoch keine gesetzliche Vorschrift.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Danke für deinen Beitrag! Ich würde gern die Spannung während der Fahrt am Motor messen, das dürfte aber nur möglich sein, wenn ich die Verkleidung abnehme und direkt an der Lötstelle der Kabel messe. Denn die nächste Stelle, an der ich tatsächlich konkret messen könnte, ist eben die Steckverbindung vom Motorkabel zum Verlängerungskabel. Und die ist ja auch schon wieder gut 80cm vom Motor entfernt...

 Naja, vielleicht irgendwann mal, wenn ich Langeweile habe 

Viele Grüße 
Wulf


----------



## Jens_74 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Ohne einen zu haben, das habe ich mir im Prinzip auch schon gedacht das man am Motor schlecht ran kommt zum messen. Aber wenn es *nur* 80 cm von der letzten Verbindungsstelle sind (nur ist relativ) wäre es trotzdem mal interessant zu wissen was passiert bei Vollgas |supergri.
 Falls du mal Zeit und Lust hast, lass es uns wissen.

 VG
 Jens


----------



## jkc (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Moin, Stecker sind gestern gekommen, Kabel schon etwas eher, hab mich auch dann gleich dran gemacht, das Ganze zusammen zu tüddeln.
Also mit viiiieeel Mühe passt es - so gerade eben, ist aber echt ******* die Kabel in die Kontakte zu bekommen da fast immer einzelne Kupferdrähte ärger machen... 
Ich habe aber richtig mit gekämpft, meine mangelhaften Lötskills waren da nur das geringere Problem... Am schlimmsten war es die Buchsen zusammen zu stecken, also den Kontakt ins blaue Gehäuse zu bekommen. Selbst mit Gewalt ging das nicht rein, Schraubendreher in Finger geht jedoch wie in Butter ;-) sogar 2 x !!! - ich behaupte die Gehäuse waren zu klein, habe dann mit nem Schraubendreher drin rum gerödelt und danach passte es dann. 
Motorstecker und erste Batterie sind fertig, zweite fehlt / kommt noch...

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Oje, ich habe neulich als du bestellt hast Vids im Netz gesucht und angesehen. 
Da dachte ich schon, das wird ne Fummelei. Kabel sehr dick. Der (Hobby)Lötkolben benötigt wahrscheinlich sehr lange bis er die Hitze übertragen hat. Das Reinstecken war allerdings mit ner Hilfe recht gut, jedoch hat man gesehen das es ohne Trick/Hilfe mühsam ist.
Ich habe die Arbeit auch noch vor mir.......

Viel Erfolg noch....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu0BrEprTEM


----------



## jkc (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Jo, das Viedeo hatte ich mir vorher auch an gesehen,#6 ...aber bei mir hatte das Einführen der Kontakte damit gar nix gemein, man hätte die bei mir vielleicht mit nem Hammer einschlagen können (nur halt nicht wenn schon Kabel dran ist |rolleyes) aber drückend / pressend keine Chance!

Viel Spaß , 

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Moin, gestern dann den zweiten Akku + 1 Verlängerungskabel fertig gemacht. Ging bedeutend besser, steckerseitig war es definitiv einfacher, sowohl das Kabel in den Stecker, wie auch den Stecker ins Gehäuse zu bekommen. (Da könnte ich fast eine Empfehlung aussprechen.) 
Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden, besonders gefreut habe ich mich darüber, dass ich damals in weiser Voraussicht noch 2 Klemmkabelschuhe mehr als benötigt gekauft hatte, womit jetzt der Pol-Anschluss der 2. Batterie problemlos war, das sind mal Bauteile nach meinem Geschmack.

Grüße JK


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: E Motor Batterie*

Super, dass alles geklappt hat, Glückwunsch! Ja, das mit den Steckern ist nicht einfach, mir ging es da damals auch nicht besser. Aber wenn die Stecker einmal in den Buchsen drin sind, dann hält das auch. Und die Steckverbindung ist wirklich sehr gut und sicher.

Viel Erfolg und viele Fische!


----------

